# Murillo vs Manolas



## Torros (18 Settembre 2015)

vado contro tendenza e dico Murillo..


hmm e niente statistiche


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

non scherziamo ragazzi su...Manolas è tra i primissimi al mondo....Murillo finora bene ma piano con i paragoni...


----------



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non scherziamo ragazzi su...Manolas è tra i primissimi al mondo....Murillo finora bene ma piano con i paragoni...



Manolas ha molto da dimostrare per essere considerato tra i primi al mondo, Murillo non lo sto paragonando con Baresi ehh.
Murillo è uno che questa estate ha fatto una grandissima Copa America, nella carriera di Manolas non vi è niente del genere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Settembre 2015)

Murillo fa una grande coppa America (torneo di un mese in cui anche pippazze come Medel e Isla fanno bella figura) ------> è più forte
Manolas da due anni è il miglior centrale in Italia dove ha annullato anche grandi attaccanti--------> è più scarso


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2015)

E' una battuta ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2015)

Manolas,non c'è partita.


----------



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Murillo fa una grande coppa America (torneo di un mese in cui anche pippazze come Medel e Isla fanno bella figura) ------> è più forte
> Manolas da due anni è il miglior centrale in Italia dove ha annullato anche grandi attaccanti--------> è più scarso


Da 1 anno, non da due anni.

Da un anno Manolas sarebbe da annovera tra i migliori centrali al mondo? E quali sono questi attaccanti fenomenali che giocano in Serie A? Il Murillo visto contro Messi e co in Copa America mi ha impressionato ben più di qualsiasi Manolas.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2015)

Ormai siamo abituati al fatto che tu debba sempre andare contro l'opinione comune, però adesso stiamo davvero esagerando.


----------



## Torros (20 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo abituati al fatto che tu debba sempre andare contro l'opinione comune, però adesso stiamo davvero esagerando.



ma esagerando de che? 
stiamo paragonando Murillo a Beckendabuer?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma esagerando de che?
> stiamo paragonando Murillo a Beckendabuer?


Come non detto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo abituati al fatto che tu debba sempre andare contro l'opinione comune, però adesso stiamo davvero esagerando.



Esatto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

Manolas , per me è più forte, però il buon Murillo sta facendo davvero bene , e poi è molto giovane, puó solo migliorare


----------



## BlackAndWhite (20 Settembre 2015)

manolas tutta la vita


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2015)

Murillo mi pare un difensore da svarioni facili


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2015)

Io al fantacalcio li ho entrambi


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io al fantacalcio li ho entrambi



Bravo


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Settembre 2015)

Cambia spacciatore amico.


----------



## Torros (24 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Cambia spacciatore amico.


scusami hai ragione, meglio il mediocre che hai nell'avatar amico, pagato una follia tra l'altro, quello doveva dare le piste a Marquinios e Varane .


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> scusami hai ragione, meglio il mediocre che hai nell'avatar amico, pagato una follia tra l'altro, quello doveva dare le piste a Marquinios e Varane .


No, va beh, te sei un troll, non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## Torros (24 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> No, va beh, te sei un troll, non c'è altra spiegazione


 io vedo la realtà dei fatti e vado oltre il tifo, fino ad ora il tanto esaltato erede di Nesta, ha dimostrato di non valere nemmeno la meta di Murillo, pagato molto meno. 

Non credo di essere io il troll, credo invece che a molti le TV di Berlusca e i suoi giornali hanno cotto il cervello.

E' inutile cmq discutere qui, il 90% della gente di questo forum credeva senza voler sentire ragione all'arrivo di Ibra, quando era chiaramente una presa per i fondelli. Facile poi credere che un tizio mezzo-sconosciuto pagato uno sproposito sia un fenomeno e l'erede di Nesta.


----------



## Mou (24 Settembre 2015)

Manolas al momento urina in testa a Murillo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Settembre 2015)

Tra l'altro nessuno ha ancora aperto Zapata vs Benatia


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> scusami hai ragione, meglio il mediocre che hai nell'avatar amico, pagato una follia tra l'altro, quello doveva dare le piste a Marquinios e Varane .





Torros ha scritto:


> io vedo la realtà dei fatti e vado oltre il tifo, fino ad ora il tanto esaltato erede di Nesta, ha dimostrato di non valere nemmeno la meta di Murillo, pagato molto meno.
> 
> Non credo di essere io il troll, credo invece che a molti le TV di Berlusca e i suoi giornali hanno cotto il cervello.
> 
> E' inutile cmq discutere qui, il 90% della gente di questo forum credeva senza voler sentire ragione all'arrivo di Ibra, quando era chiaramente una presa per i fondelli. Facile poi credere che un tizio mezzo-sconosciuto pagato uno sproposito sia un fenomeno e l'erede di Nesta.


----------



## Mou (24 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro nessuno ha ancora aperto Zapata vs Benatia



Zaccardo o Alaba?


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro nessuno ha ancora aperto Zapata vs Benatia



Io aprirei Bonera vs Thiago Silva


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Settembre 2015)

Io aprirei un Blaise Matuidi vs Ahmed Barusso


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Settembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non credo di essere io il troll, credo invece che a molti le TV di Berlusca e i suoi giornali hanno cotto il cervello.



Ammazza che risposta pungente: "ihihihihi poveri bbbilanisti ke danno retta alle tv di Abberluscone Xd Xd Xd".

Non ci avrai dormito la notte,per scrivere un commento così incisivo.


----------



## Marco23 (28 Novembre 2015)

In questo momento Murillo


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2015)

Manolas tutta la vita. Un domani chissà, magari il colombiano.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Novembre 2015)

Manolas ha tutto per essere il miglior centrale del campionato, anche se secondo me non ha doti da leader, lo vedo troppo frenetico alle volte. 
Murillo a me ha stupito molto: nonostante abbia dei piedi a banana difensivamente sembra un bel giocatore. Certo, avere Miranda accanto aiuta..


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Manolas ha tutto per essere il miglior centrale del campionato, anche se secondo me non ha doti da leader, lo vedo troppo frenetico alle volte.
> Murillo a me ha stupito molto: nonostante abbia dei piedi a banana difensivamente sembra un bel giocatore. Certo, avere Miranda accanto aiuta..



Certo quello che cambia nei giudizi sono le fasi difensive di Inter e Roma, ad oggi diametralmente apposte. Ma preso singolarmente io non capisco chi giudica migliora il colombiano, è una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Si scambiassero di squadra sarebbero tutti li a dire che il greco è il miglior centrale del campionato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Novembre 2015)

Grande Murillo! Ahahahahha


Comunque vale Zapata


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Grande Murillo! Ahahahahha
> 
> 
> Comunque vale Zapata



Insomma dai, è ancora giovane, Zapata invece si non ha speranze.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Insomma dai, è ancora giovane, Zapata invece si non ha speranze.



Rudiger, Yanga Mbiwa, la pasta è quella


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Rudiger, Yanga Mbiwa, la pasta è quella



No dai Murillo è migliore di tutti questi dai, ma mai di Manolas. 
P.s a sto punto son curioso di Gyomber ( sono masochista lo so )
P.P.s dopo le fregature dello scorso gennaio, abbiamo preso tutti in prestito , e Rudiger mica è nostro


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Murillo non è davvero niente di che, è Miranda che è davvero forte.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Dicembre 2015)

ma chi li apre questi topic??


----------



## Torros (1 Dicembre 2015)

Murillo è forte, chi dice il contrario si fa offuscare dal tifo. In coppa america era impressionante il modo in cui riusciva a fermare Messi nell'uno contro uno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Murillo è forte, chi dice il contrario si fa offuscare dal tifo. In coppa america era impressionante il modo in cui riusciva a fermare Messi nell'uno contro uno.



si è forte ottime qualità, ma Manolas è uno di quelli migliori in circolazione per me, ha tutto velocità fisico, bravo coi piedi, alla Roma sta facendo anche meno di quello che può fare però la squadra non protegge granché la difesa ma per me nel suo ruolo Manola è il fenomeno


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Dicembre 2015)

Il Pipita lo sta ancora ringraziando per i due gol di ieri sera.


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Diciamo che murillo è un onesto gregario. Però diciamo anche che non 15, ma già 10 anni fa poteva fare solo il titolare alla Reggina


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Dicembre 2015)

Murillo è un onesto gregario..ok,e Romagnoli il nuovo Nesta...mah


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Murillo è un onesto gregario..ok,e Romagnoli il nuovo Nesta...mah



Infatti il problema, è che io non mai scritto fosse il nuovo nesta, vedi? quindi non ti puoi riferire a me. Di nesta ce n'è stato solo uno, e così sarà. Murillo mi da l'impressione di essere il nuovo cordoba, e non perché sia colombiano, ma proprio per la fisicità con cui gioca. Di certo non mi ricorda l'eleganza o la classe dei vecchi campioni, ed anche ad impostare non mi sembra un granché


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Infatti il problema, è che io non mai scritto fosse il nuovo nesta, vedi? quindi non ti puoi riferire a me. Di nesta ce n'è stato solo uno, e così sarà. Murillo mi da l'impressione di essere il nuovo cordoba, e non perché sia colombiano, ma proprio per la fisicità con cui gioca. Di certo non mi ricorda l'eleganza o la classe dei vecchi campioni, ed anche ad impostare non mi sembra un granché



No, mi riferivo in generale,non a te 
Cordoba? Deo gratias è più tecnico e più concentrato di Cordoba. Rimane ovviamente UN MARCATORE, a guidare la difesa probabilmente sarà sempre qualcun altro


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Murillo è un onesto gregario..ok,e Romagnoli il nuovo Nesta...mah



Non sono lontanamente paragonabili. Romagnoli è potenzialmente uno dei migliori difensori centrali in europa. Murillo...al massimo sarà bravo in serie A, nel giusto sistema di gioco. Oltre al fatto che Romagnoli ha 3 anni in meno ed è già al suo livello se non meglio. Ma d'altronde da te che dicevi "ranocchia meglio di thiago silva"....


----------



## Serginho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Murillo è un onesto gregario..ok,e Romagnoli il nuovo Nesta...mah



"Ranocchia migliore di Thiago Silva", "Medel nulla da invidiare a De Jong". Mi dovrò procurare cornici


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> "Ranocchia migliore di Thiago Silva", "Medel nulla da invidiare a De Jong". Mi dovrò procurare cornici



Infatti Medel molto meglio  del resto, De Jong che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Serginho (2 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Infatti Medel molto meglio  del resto, De Jong che fine ha fatto?



Ma perchè Medel finora cosa avrebbe fatto?


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Medel finora cosa avrebbe fatto?



Meglio di De Jong sicuro ghgh


----------



## Serginho (2 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Meglio di De Jong sicuro ghgh



Viste le tue precedenti dichiarazioni, c'è da fidarsi del tuo parere spassionato


----------



## Torros (2 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non sono lontanamente paragonabili. Romagnoli è potenzialmente uno dei migliori difensori centrali in europa. Murillo...al massimo sarà bravo in serie A, nel giusto sistema di gioco. Oltre al fatto che Romagnoli ha 3 anni in meno ed è già al suo livello se non meglio. Ma d'altronde da te che dicevi "ranocchia meglio di thiago silva"....


si appunto solo potenzialmente(che non significa nulla) perché per il momento è chiaramente inferiore a Murillo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> si appunto solo potenzialmente(che non significa nulla) perché per il momento è chiaramente inferiore a Murillo.



se metti Manolas in difesa al posto di Murillo a fare coppia con Miranda secondo te ha un rendimento inferiori?? parliamo di due difensori di categorie diverse, ho capito che Murillo sta facendo meglio ma Manolas è di un altro livello


----------



## kolao95 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> si appunto solo potenzialmente(che non significa nulla) perché per il momento è chiaramente inferiore a Murillo.



Ma scherziamo? ahahahahah


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> si appunto solo potenzialmente(che non significa nulla) perché per il momento è chiaramente inferiore a Murillo.



Ma che ti fumi?


----------



## Torros (2 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se metti Manolas in difesa al posto di Murillo a fare coppia con Miranda secondo te ha un rendimento inferiori?? parliamo di due difensori di categorie diverse, ho capito che Murillo sta facendo meglio ma Manolas è di un altro livello



[SUP][/SUP]

mah, non mi pare proprio..


----------



## prebozzio (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dovessi scegliere tra uno dei due al Milan, oggi prenderei senza dubbio Manolas.


----------



## BB7 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Manolas tutta la vita


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2015)

Altro perdazzurro con i deliri di onnipotenza. Come si fa a dire che murillo sia meglio di manolas?


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

E insomma


----------



## Torros (17 Gennaio 2016)

non seguo l'inter e nemmeno la Roma(nemmeno il Milan in questa stagione in realtà), ma se l'inter sta 3 e la Roma e 5 prendendo imbarcate anche da squadrette ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## Torros (17 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E insomma



E insomma se dobbiamo mettere le faccini e rimarcare ogni errore, per Manolas la partita contro il Bayern dell'anno scorso basta per due stagioni.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> E insomma se dobbiamo mettere le faccini e rimarcare ogni errore, per Manolas la partita contro il Bayern dell'anno scorso basta per due stagioni.


Che presa a male


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2016)

Manolas per distacco ragà


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2016)

UP


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Murillo è un mediocre, con limiti tecnici evidenti. Suvvia.....


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2016)

Dicevamo?


----------



## mandraghe (1 Febbraio 2016)

coff coff


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Dicevamo?



Penso che tutt'ora sia confuso da cio che gli ha fatto Jack nell'azione del terzo gol


----------



## marionep (1 Febbraio 2016)

Che confonto è? Murillo è solo un onesto mestierante, pasticcione come Cordoba ma molto meno esplosivo, aiutato ad inizio stagione dalla vicinanza di un grande come Miranda e un disegno tattico molto raccolto e compatto. 
Manolas è veramente esplosivo atleticamente, uno dei difensori più veloci ed abili nell'anticipo visti negli ultimi anni, e che quindi potrebbe giocare in qualsiasi squadrone europeo dove il difensore centrale gioca di solito con 40 o 50 metri di campo libero alle spalle e deve saper gestire la situazione coi recuperi e gli anticipi. Se avesse più tecnica in fase d'impostazione si meriterebbe Barca o Real, così invece si dovrà accontentare di Man City/Man Utd/Bayern/Arsenal, probabilmente.


----------

